# Ridimensionare partizione senza perdere dati

## lsegalla

Volevo chiedervi come posso fare a ridimensionare la mia partizione gentoo /dev/sda3 senza perdere i dati continuti all'interno, chiaramente se è possibile, e come.

thanxx

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Puoi aiutarci ad aiutarti?  :Wink: 

che filesystem usi?

di quanti dati stiamo parlando?

----------

## lsegalla

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Puoi aiutarci ad aiutarti? 
> 
> che filesystem usi?
> 
> di quanti dati stiamo parlando?

 

Parliamo di meno di 30 gb e di gentoo in una partizione che dovrebbe essere una reiserfs 

mi sorge il dubbio che possa essere anche una ext3 ma in sto momento non riesco a essere piu' preciso perchè non ho il computer a tiro

o ext3 o reiserfs sicuramente

in ogni caso mi interessa saperlo per entrambe anche per un'altra macchina che mi potrebbe venir comodo metterci le mani

----------

## lsegalla

confermo: una partizione di 74 gb, di cui solo 26 gb utilizzati

la partizione è una reiserfs (ma vorrei sapere anche se fosse ext3 come fare)

----------

## falko

Io per ridimensionare partizioni (non LVM) ho sempre usato la distribuzione GParted semplice e intuitiva, anche per ridimensionare partizioni con filesystem ntfs

----------

## lsegalla

 *falko wrote:*   

> Io per ridimensionare partizioni (non LVM) ho sempre usato la distribuzione GParted semplice e intuitiva, anche per ridimensionare partizioni con filesystem ntfs

 

e con questo si riesce ad evitare di perdere i dati contenuti in queste partizioni che vai a ridimensionare?

----------

## Onip

http://www.gnu.org/software/parted/features.shtml

l'ultimo paragrafo   :Confused: 

----------

## Apetrini

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> 
> 
> e con questo si riesce ad evitare di perdere i dati contenuti in queste partizioni che vai a ridimensionare?

 

Meglio che dai un occhio a ciò che ti ha detto Onip e comunque ti conviene fare uno stage4 della partizione, ci metti meno tempo ed è molto più sicuro.

----------

## xdarma

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> confermo: una partizione di 74 gb, di cui solo 26 gb utilizzati
> 
> la partizione è una reiserfs (ma vorrei sapere anche se fosse ext3 come fare)

 

Per reiserfs ti dovrebbe bastare resize_reiserfs e fdisk.

Personalmente non ho mai provato, mi farebbe piacere sapere se funziona.

----------

